# Help contact lenses



## mz-xotiik (May 15, 2007)

hey,

im thinking of getting colored eye contacts,iv been looking at the freshlook colorblends but not to sure yet,any opinions on wich to purchase? and has any one bought a pair that they can tell me about or post pictures of so i can see before buying

im thinking of a green color or a blue so if i do purchase them wat color eye shadow works well with them

thanks

xx_mz-xotiik


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2007)

hi ! might i suggest you go visit first an ophtalmologist ? i don't know if it's the same here but usually to get a pair of contact lenses you need a prescription.

you also have to be careful because if your eyes are naturally "dry", you won't be able to wear those contacts or have to carry drops and put some frequently in your eyes.

that said, back to your question, there's already some threads about it, but i think you could use blue, green, gold, bronze, purple e/s.


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2007)

freshlook are by far the most natural looking contact lenses. I wear the plain brand daily, but I have tried the green in the past, they look good!

their website shows you all the different colours, but basically, light coloured eyes like blue or green will look more natural with contact lenses and also won't show through the contact lense colour, whereas with some cheaper brands of contacts, brown eyes or darker eye colours show through a bit.

This doesn't happen with the freshlook ones. They're really good quality, but they are a little bit more expensive




good luck!






These are the green contact lenses






and my natural eye colour


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2007)

you look cute !


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2007)

thanks. I didn't realise the photos were so big, LOL


----------



## chameleonmary (May 15, 2007)

magosienne is right, get a script first, then go nuts! i have been through many pairs, but i have fair skin and dark hair so the contrast suits me... the most natural ones i have discovered are Freshlook - Radiance - Eden (an olive-y green)


----------



## nurzruby (May 15, 2007)

wow!i seriously like your blue eyes



I, too once had 2 pairs of fresh look disposable contact lenses a pair of blue and hazel ones. But, I stopped using them since one of the contact lense went underneath where we normally put the eyeshadows on.


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2007)

wow, your contacts look great


----------



## mz-xotiik (May 16, 2007)

thanks everyone =)

thanks heaps pinksugar they look really nice on!im dying to buy a pair! there awesome!

so freshlook its is then by the looks of it!

xx_mz-xotiik


----------



## pinksugar (May 16, 2007)

totally, it's a really good brand. Very comfortable too. I sleep in mine sometimes


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2007)

I am going to make an appointment myself=) Does Freshlook make colored contacts for astigmatism?


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 17, 2007)

i used to wear freshlook colorblends in gray and it looks really natural on my medium brown eyes. you should visit the ophtalmologist to have your base curve and prescription measured. also he/she will let you to sample the color contacts for free and you can get to keep them if you want to.





Pinksugar: wow so you slept with your contacts on? i did it once because i forgot to take them off cos i was so sleepy and i woke up with conjunctivitis. yike!


----------



## Momo (May 17, 2007)

I have astigmatism and special color contacts were not offered to me in freshlook.

I want to note that my contacts always looked real (even the violet ones) in photos but in real life I had to wear special colors of eyeshadow. In bad lighting, gullible people would be like "wow look at her eyes weird!" but most people could tell because my eyes have a steep cornea and the contacts would slide around when I blinked. Also I looked high all the time. I notice they tend to look good in bright light (like camera flash or sunlight) because large irises are attractive by some weird animal rule.. anyway

I use this chart when I wear mine

Our Color Contacts Make-Up Tips

I had violet, green and gray


----------



## Sonia_K (May 17, 2007)

I used to wear Colorblend contacts in Gray and they looked good. Now that I think about it, maybe I should start wearing them again.


----------



## fishchick72 (May 17, 2007)

wow pinksugar! I love the natural color of your eyes, sooooo pretty!


----------



## LilDee (May 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif freshlook are by far the most natural looking contact lenses. I wear the plain brand daily, but I have tried the green in the past, they look good!
their website shows you all the different colours, but basically, light coloured eyes like blue or green will look more natural with contact lenses and also won't show through the contact lense colour, whereas with some cheaper brands of contacts, brown eyes or darker eye colours show through a bit.

This doesn't happen with the freshlook ones. They're really good quality, but they are a little bit more expensive



good luck!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8.../greeneye5.jpg

These are the green contact lenses

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/000_0023.jpg

and my natural eye colour

Wow, why would you ever want to cover up that beautiful deep blue color??

The green is pretty too.. but i love your natural color!


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 17, 2007)

AngelaGM:

freshlook has colored contact lenses for astigmatism =)


----------



## tajameka (May 17, 2007)

i have freshlooks! i have the freshlook COLORS. there's two types of freshlooks. there's the COLORS and the COLORBLENDS. i have never tried the COLORBLENDS. i have seen it on other people and they usually look good. please make sure you get the trial pairs before odering. not all the colors look very natural. i love freshlooks colors GREEN but hate freshlook colors Misty Grey. they don't suit me. AlSO..the're so MANY contacts out there that are MUCHMUCH better than freshlooks.

such as:

Europa

Baush&amp;Lomb

Marietta

Waicon

Elegance

Natural Touch

Illusions

Acuvue

Durasoft (these are yearly versions of freshlook colors)

Soleko

and Solotica

LENSAHOLICS - Login

this forum gives a lot of info about contact lenses. MANY MANY reviews n pics from customers!


----------



## topdogg (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tajameka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have freshlooks! i have the freshlook COLORS. there's two types of freshlooks. there's the COLORS and the COLORBLENDS. i have never tried the COLORBLENDS. i have seen it on other people and they usually look good. please make sure you get the trial pairs before odering. not all the colors look very natural. i love freshlooks colors GREEN but hate freshlook colors Misty Grey. they don't suit me. AlSO..the're so MANY contacts out there that are MUCHMUCH better than freshlooks. such as:

Europa

Baush&amp;Lomb

Marietta

Waicon

Elegance

Natural Touch

Illusions

Acuvue

Durasoft (these are yearly versions of freshlook colors)

Soleko

and Solotica

LENSAHOLICS - Login

this forum gives a lot of info about contact lenses. MANY MANY reviews n pics from customers!


Second that! Lensaholics is a wonderful forum, thats where I'm at when I'm not here.


----------



## *~Deena~* (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *topdogg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Second that! Lensaholics is a wonderful forum, thats where I'm at when I'm not here. I second that, the people there are really helpful


----------



## katebug48 (May 23, 2007)

Like everyone else has said, definitely go see on Opthamologist. They can better match a contact for you. When I was 13 or so, I had a floating asthigmatism, so I could wear the Fresh Look Color Contacts without problems. Now I'm 24, my asthigmatism has gotten worse, and is here to stay. The color contacts are now $100 a box for me. I stick to my lovely clear ones. I love the color of my eyes anyways, without the coloring.


----------



## Annia (May 23, 2007)

LENSHOLIC.. omg, you cannot sign up for that. I have signed up TWICE to try to get in but NO ONE ever approves me. It's so annoying. I guess I can try and sign up again............................................. .........

Yep, once again the website won't let me join...

Account Pending Approval

Currently your account is waiting for approval from a staff member. Once an administrator has approved your account you will get access to this forum.

I will get this message for MONTHS, I have been trying to join since.. 03/29/2006.. OMG LOL, I have been trying to join the site for 1 yr. I have made 3 accts over the past year hoping at least one of them would get approved.

Anyways, sorry to get off topic.

I started with Freshlook but I am moving on to something else, just looking for the right one I guess.

Are your eyes dark colored or light? Freshlook looks better on light eyed beauties, you might want to look at a different brand if you have dark eyes.

lol, what a coincidence... they finally approved me *grin*


----------



## topdogg (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LENSHOLIC.. omg, you cannot sign up for that. I have signed up TWICE to try to get in but NO ONE ever approves me. It's so annoying. I guess I can try and sign up again............................................. .........
Yep, once again the website won't let me join...

Account Pending Approval

Currently your account is waiting for approval from a staff member. Once an administrator has approved your account you will get access to this forum.

I will get this message for MONTHS, I have been trying to join since.. 03/29/2006.. OMG LOL, I have been trying to join the site for 1 yr. I have made 3 accts over the past year hoping at least one of them would get approved.

Anyways, sorry to get off topic.

I started with Freshlook but I am moving on to something else, just looking for the right one I guess.

Are your eyes dark colored or light? Freshlook looks better on light eyed beauties, you might want to look at a different brand if you have dark eyes.

lol, what a coincidence... they finally approved me *grin*

Annia, which one did you try, there was an old lensaholics and the person who made that forum, took off for a while and for months and months, no accouts were approved. But there is a new one LENSAHOLICS - Login they approved me right away. Hope you get on that one, there are so many great and helpful members with great pics.


----------



## Annia (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *topdogg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Annia, which one did you try, there was an old lensaholics and the person who made that forum, took off for a while and for months and months, no accouts were approved. But there is a new one LENSAHOLICS - Login they approved me right away. Hope you get on that one, there are so many great and helpful members with great pics.



Thank you, I tried again and it approved me. Maybe I was trying the old one.




I did get approved now, and I am loving the website. I haven't introduced myself yet.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 24, 2007)

yeh i wear acuvue contacts and i find them comfortable!!! u can buy disposables but u can also buy the other ones that u have to replace every 1-2 yrs i think!! but they pricey!!! just go to the optometrist and see what they say!!!


----------



## topdogg (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you, I tried again and it approved me. Maybe I was trying the old one.




I did get approved now, and I am loving the website. I haven't introduced myself yet.





Good deal!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 25, 2007)

haha, yup. I sleep in my contacts. The contact lenses I have are soft disposable ones, which are made of thinner material, and safe to sleep in occassionally. To be perfectly honest I probably sleep in them for at least 10 days in a row. Sometimes my eyes dry out a little, but I put drops in, no issues.

I think I can agree when I say that it is important to see an optometrist to make sure that you've been properly fitted for whichever contact lenses you choose


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2007)

you can sleep with your contacts, especially if they're hard. i don't know for the others, i guess if they're monthly disposable you can sleep with them. one freind had daily disposables and she couldn't do that.

make sure you have drops with yourself, like physiological saline or other drops you find in pharmacy/optician.


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2007)

I reckon. I used to have yearly disposables and I slept in them once.. they stick to your eyeballs. It's awful. I don't know why my current ones don't but they're only short wear ones. Not daily but 1-3 monthly i think.

Mago do you wear contacts too? coloured or prescriptive?


----------



## XkrissyX (May 27, 2007)

i recently bought FL COlorblends in AMethyst. Before i would wear blue...green...hazel..and gray. they look great.

heres Amethyst my recent haul..hahah




















It was worth my money...I really like it. I cant wait to buy Green and Gray.


----------

